# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Βλάβη σε Fujitsu AOYG24FCC

## vvg

Καλησπέρα ονομάζομαι ΓΙΏΡΓΟΣ  και έχω ένα Fujitsu AOYG24FCC .Το έχω 6 ή 7 χρόνια και είναι πολύ καλό μηχανήμα. Με πολλές ώρες λειτουργίας σε ζεστό ή κρύο. Τώρα τελευταία το ρεύμα κάνει πολλά πάνω κάτω. Μετά από μία έντονη πτώση τάσης και μάλλον μια μεγάλη επαναφορά  το λέω έτσι γιατί δεν ήμουν στο σπίτι εκείνη την ώρα άρχισε το προβλήμα.Στην αρχή κάποια φωτάκια μάλλον κωδικοί, και μετά ενώ η εσωτερική μονάδα δέχεται όλες τις εντολές η εξωτερική κάνει έναν θόρυβο σαν γκρρ με φτερούγισμα φρρρ. Σαν να προσπαθεί να ξεκινήσει ο κόμπρεσορας αλλά αμέσως σταματά. κάποιες φορές ξεκινά για λίγο 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα και πάλι φρρ 7_8 δευτερόλεπτα και πάλι φρρ. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει το τι μπορεί να είναι  ας επικοινωνήσει. Ευχαριστώ και sorry για το κατεβάτο. υστερόγραφο: τα λαμπάκια τώρα δεν ανάβοσβηνουν.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις , υποθέτω έχεις καμένο τον πυκνωτή εκκίνησης στην εξωτερική μονάδα . Θεσε το κλιματιστικό εκτός ρεύματος ξεβιδωσε την λαμαρίνα και μέτρησε τον πυκνωτή.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vvg

Πρώτα απ'όλα Ευχαριστο που διάβασες το πρόβλημα μου. Το απόγευμα θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω αυτό που μου προτείνεις. Και θα σου απαντήσω.

----------


## vvg

Παναγιώτη έλυσα όλη την εξωτερική μονάδα αλλά δεν βρήκα τον κλασικό άσπρο πυκνωτή εκκίνησης. Μήπως επειδή είναι ινβερτερ ο πυκνωτής είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ανέβασε φωτογραφίες,ειδικά εκεί που είναι ο συμπιεστής

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vvg

Οκ θα το κάνω αύριο. Δεν απαντώ γρήγορα γιατί δεν έχω συνέχεια  Ίντερνετ. Ευχαριστο.

----------


## vvg

Δεν μπορώ να βρω πώς θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...35&cpi=&s=&l=1 . Όταν ξεκινάς να γράφεις μια απάντηση , κάτω αριστερά σου βγάζει ένα εικονίδιο που γράφει photos , files και ένα + μέσα σε ένα τετραγωνάκι , το πατάς σου βγάζει επισυναψη από πηγή ( κάμερα, συλλογή κτλ )μαρκάρεις ποιες φωτογραφίες θα ανεβάσεις και τις επισυναπτεις.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vvg

Μετά από δύο ημέρες στην αναμονή και πριν το λύσω το δοκιμάσα. Ο κόμπρεσορας και το φαν ξεκινά κανονικά για 10 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά πάλι λαμπάκια 1 πορτοκάλι timerκαι 1 πράσινο operations και  economy να ανάβοσβηνει γρήγορα. Το κλείνω χωρίς να το βγάλω από το ρεύμα και το ξανά ανοίγω ο κόμπρεσορας και το φαν ξεκινά κανονικά για 1 λεπτό περίπου και μετά πάλι σταμάτησε μέσα ούτε λαμπάκια ούτε τίποτα. Μετά από 6-7 λεπτά χωρίς να το βγάλω από το ρεύμα  όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο ο κόμπρεσορας και το φαν ξεκινά κανονικά για 1 λεπτό περίπου και μετά πάλι σταμάτησε μέσα πάλι λαμπάκια 1 πορτοκάλι -1 πράσινο και eco γρήγορα μετά από 5 λεπτά χωρίς να το πράξω  τα λαμπάκια σταμάτησαν και ξανά ο κόμπρεσορας και το φαν ξεκινά κανονικά για 2-3 λεπτά μετά πάλι λαμπάκια και η ίδια διαδικασία. Το σταμάτησα για να το λύσω και να το βγάλω φωτογραφίες. Θα με τρελάνει τελικά το μηχάνημα. Συγνώμη για το κατεβάτο και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπομονή σου .

----------


## vvg

Έβγαλα φωτογραφίες από την εξωτερική μονάδα αλλά δεν βρήκα  κάτι που να μοιάζει με πυκνή εκκίνησης.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Πιθανόν να σου κόβει το θερμικό κ μόλις κρυώσει ξανά παίρνει μπρος 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vvg

Παναγιώτη εννοείς το θερμικό του κόμπρεσορα?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ναι αυτό εννοώ .https://ilektroaytomatismoi.blogspot...st_13.html?m=1

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vvg

Παναγιώτη τελικά έβγαλα της πλακέτες και της πήγα για τσεκαρισμα.

----------


## JOUN

Αν ειναι inverter δεν εχει πυκνωτη,μην ψαχνεις αδικα.

----------

